# No sprinkler system and watering



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I do not have a sprinkler system and am tired of dragging multiple hoses around. Interested to see what other people have done to get to the recommended 1" per week. What are the best sprinklers that lay water evenly that you recommend or maybe a thread you could point me too.

I build an above ground sprinkler system out of PVC pipe and nosles but that has become a pain to setup and take down. I am currently just hand watering twice a week.

If it helps my yard is 3k ft. 2k in the back and 1k up front. Grass is tif419 and I am located in San Antonio TX.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you have a budget? An in-ground system would be the best choice.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> I build an above ground sprinkler system out of PVC pipe and nosles but that has become a pain to setup and take down. I am currently just hand watering twice a week.


At that point dig a trench and bury it


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I do not want to put an in-ground system in yet because I have plans in the future to build a backyard patio so I will be getting rid of some of my backyard. I don't have the money right now for one either so everything needs to be above ground.  I am looking at the Gardena 1975 aquazoom but really what to see what y'all recommend.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

The above ground system I built is mainly hoses and only covers a 30x15 area so I have to move it around to get full coverage. The system works well but I am tired of putting it together and taking it apart several time a week.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I'm in a similar position, so interested in options as well. I'm also planning on moving in the near term, so not looking to buy an in-ground system. I had thought about trying to find a dealer that sold Irrigreen genius heads and simply running them using above-ground lines, but I've not found anywhere that appears to sell them to the public (at least online, maybe I should just call around and ask).


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwAkjKcqnro


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You can use the above ground and hose setup that you have, you just need to get better irrigation heads. See if you can get some of the Hunter PGP heads, and mount them on stakes that your standard impact sprinklers use. You'll need to get the nipple adapter to fit into the stake, but you'll have much better coverage with those heads, and not have to move them around. I watered my front and back yard last season with that method.

First, I started out with the Orbit gear drive heads from Lowes that were about $20/each, and was really surprised that I could get a much better spray pattern and higher flow rate with the Hunter PGP heads at a lower cost (they were about $12 each IIR). Made it more effective, and I didn't have to move my hoses around as much. I used 3 heads for the setup, and was able to get 1K on the left side of the yard with those 3. I added an MP Rotator using the same method for grins and giggles, and also to see how I liked them. Using all 4, I could irrigate the whole yard in about 2 hours, where it took me much longer beforehand.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

My vote - take out a home equity line, and get your patio and irrigation done. Landscaping has like a 60-70% value return on the investment and is more important than the kitchen and master bath which are the next two.

Let's say for arguments sake you do a cash out refi or a home equity line, you could get 10-20k for like $100-$150 a month maybe? and have the place totally done this year. Maybe even save $$$ on what you're paying if you get a lower interest rate.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> You can use the above ground and hose setup that you have, you just need to get better irrigation heads. See if you can get some of the Hunter PGP heads, and mount them on stakes that your standard impact sprinklers use. You'll need to get the nipple adapter to fit into the stake, but you'll have much better coverage with those heads, and not have to move them around. I watered my front and back yard last season with that method.
> 
> First, I started out with the Orbit gear drive heads from Lowes that were about $20/each, and was really surprised that I could get a much better spray pattern and higher flow rate with the Hunter PGP heads at a lower cost (they were about $12 each IIR). Made it more effective, and I didn't have to move my hoses around as much. I used 3 heads for the setup, and was able to get 1K on the left side of the yard with those 3. I added an MP Rotator using the same method for grins and giggles, and also to see how I liked them. Using all 4, I could irrigate the whole yard in about 2 hours, where it took me much longer beforehand.


I will have to look into those Hunter heads. My back yard is roughly 50' x 40'. Should I do a 360 in the middle and then one in each corner? I do not think I have enough of a flow rate to run all those at the same time. Front yard is 25x25 and I have two side yards one is 5x70 and the other portion is 5x30. I think I will continue hand watering the side but how should I set up the front and back?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> My vote - take out a home equity line, and get your patio and irrigation done. Landscaping has like a 60-70% value return on the investment and is more important than the kitchen and master bath which are the next two.
> 
> Let's say for arguments sake you do a cash out refi or a home equity line, you could get 10-20k for like $100-$150 a month maybe? and have the place totally done this year. Maybe even save $$$ on what you're paying if you get a lower interest rate.


Would love to do that but right now is just not the right time. I have a daughter on the way due in May so we are currently trying to save as much as we can right now. Any extra left over after she comes will first go to paying off a few bills. So I guess I should have said this needs to go on a low budget. Sorry if I was not more clear about it. Im guessing I am a couple of years away before we to the outdoor area outside.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I hear ya man


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> Colonel K0rn said:
> 
> 
> > You can use the above ground and hose setup that you have, you just need to get better irrigation heads. See if you can get some of the Hunter PGP heads, and mount them on stakes that your standard impact sprinklers use. You'll need to get the nipple adapter to fit into the stake, but you'll have much better coverage with those heads, and not have to move them around. I watered my front and back yard last season with that method.
> ...


I'd say you'd be able to get the back yard with those 3 like you envision, one at 360° sweep in the center and the other two in opposite corners at 90° sweep . Definitely be able to do the front yard with 2 on a 90° sweep in the corners. Furthest head from my spigot was just at 110'. They will throw a very long way, plus you can set the flow rate for each head. They come with inserts that allow you to change the pattern, as well as screws to adjust the dispersion. I really like them.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

[/quote]
I'd say you'd be able to get the back yard with those 3 like you envision, one at 360° sweep in the center and the other two in opposite corners at 90° sweep . Definitely be able to do the front yard with 2 on a 90° sweep in the corners. Furthest head from my spigot was just at 110'. They will throw a very long way, plus you can set the flow rate for each head. They come with inserts that allow you to change the pattern, as well as screws to adjust the dispersion. I really like them.
[/quote]

Do you just connect all of them in a row on series or do you run a main line and have lines branching off the main?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> > Colonel K0rn said:
> ...


Do you connect all three in a row one right after the other in series or do you run a main line and have the others branch off the main line?


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

I have sprinklers set up similar to what @Colonel K0rn mentioned. I have each one fed by it's own hose and hooked up to an Orbit timer. 

I have to run a separate hose to each sprinkler (forgot what heads I have) because i have them set up to spray far and put out a lot of water. I'm fortunate to be able to run hoses along mulch/ivy beds to where I don't have to move the hoses every time and they are hidden.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

FlyMike said:


> I have sprinklers set up similar to what @Colonel K0rn mentioned. I have each one fed by it's own hose and hooked up to an Orbit timer.
> 
> I have to run a separate hose to each sprinkler (forgot what heads I have) because i have them set up to spray far and put out a lot of water. I'm fortunate to be able to run hoses along mulch/ivy beds to where I don't have to move the hoses every time and they are hidden.


You don't worry about always leaving your water on?


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> FlyMike said:
> 
> 
> > I have sprinklers set up similar to what @Colonel K0rn mentioned. I have each one fed by it's own hose and hooked up to an Orbit timer.
> ...


To answer your question, I had them connected in line, a 100' hose connected from the spigot to the 1st head, shorter hose to the 2nd and then another shorter hose to the 3rd. With the clock that@FlyMike is suggesting, you'd need equal lengths of hose from the clock to each sprinkler head. You don't have to worry about leaving the water on, since the clock opens and closes the valve for each head. That's a good suggestion for you to look at. I was always out in the yard, so it wasn't an issue for me to turn on/off the water after I had enough put down.


----------



## FlyMike (Aug 27, 2017)

I don't worry about leaving them on. The timer automatically opens and closes the valves to each hose. I guess one could get stuck open, but that would get noticed fairly quick and I could shut off the whole thing.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

I tried one of those multi hose jobbies from Orbit, and in my specific case, it restricted the flow too much to be useful.

If you have the time, but not the money, you could maybe start trenching and laying pipe?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Here is a pick of what I am working with right now.



With this setup I can get an inch of water down in about 45-50 mins evenly. As you can see it is a lot of hoses to move around. I have to move it 4 times just to cover my back yard as it only reached a 30x15 area. I liked the setup initially just got old moving everything around.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You should have even coverage with just 6 mp2000 for a 30 x 15 area. 4 at 90 degrees and 2 at 180 degrees. You could glue them to PVC pipe (3 15 ft pipes). I would use quick disconnect hose connections to make this easier.

I think eventually you will dig a trench and bury the PVC. Use a valve box to have the PVC to hose connection.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

That's pretty crafty! Do you have seed or sod down or anything, or is that just for existing turf?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> That's pretty crafty! Do you have seed or sod down or anything, or is that just for existing turf?


It is just for existing turf. My dog wore it real thin when it went dormant. Thinking about overseeding with prg this winter to protect it. I am getting ready to redo my systemvwith the hunter pgp heads to get full coverage of my back yard. Will probably have to run it in two zone because I do not think I have enough go from my water spicket. I believe I will be able to get 3 heads at once going so I will do a 360 in the middle at 90s in the corner,. Then I will flip the 90s to the other corner for zone 2. I think it will be less hassle in the end. I can use 2 90s for the front and will continue hand watering the sides.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

That's definitely a handy little setup!


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Got the beginning of my system built today. I built 3 pgp heads and got them going. Will be less work to water now. Probably cutting my time by over half. I plan to build another 2 soon to put in the other corners and run PVC pipes between the outside heads but leave them above ground because I do not feel like digging a trench yet. The pipe will link the outside heads.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like you just have to move the two outside heads to get all 4 corners, right? That's a nice setup for your yard. Don't you like the adjustability of the heads? I really like the flexibility of being able to adjust the flow rates of the heads. Be sure that you're getting a good curtain of water coming out of the heads, and it would be wise to at least do a water audit (aka tuna cans). These are pretty inexpensive, and Orbit has a calculator you can use on their site to calculate water output. You get a dozen cups and stands with that product. There's another version that has yellow cups, but I can't remember their name right now.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> ...There's another version that has yellow cups, but I can't remember their name right now.


NRG Sprinkler Gauges


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

That's them. Thanks Ware


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

I actually installed a rainbird easy to install irrigation kit in my front yard and both side yards. Kits are relatively cheap and pretty easy to install as long as you can work a shovel. Hose hooks up to garden spigot. Definitely not as good as an unground system but does the job for me. You can order on Amazon. Other nice thing is it self drains so you don't have to blow out in the fall unless your like me and like piece of mind. Have had mine installed for two seasons now


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> Here is a pick of what I am working with right now.
> 
> 
> 
> With this setup I can get an inch of water down in about 45-50 mins evenly. As you can see it is a lot of hoses to move around. I have to move it 4 times just to cover my back yard as it only reached a 30x15 area. I liked the setup initially just got old moving everything around.


This is crazy but I like it. Even just one of those jobies. I like the fact that you do not need to spike into the ground, but is ultra stable and can be moved about easily.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> You can use the above ground and hose setup that you have, you just need to get better irrigation heads. See if you can get some of the Hunter PGP heads, and mount them on stakes that your standard impact sprinklers use. You'll need to get the nipple adapter to fit into the stake, but you'll have much better coverage with those heads, and not have to move them around. I watered my front and back yard last season with that method.
> 
> First, I started out with the Orbit gear drive heads from Lowes that were about $20/each, and was really surprised that I could get a much better spray pattern and higher flow rate with the Hunter PGP heads at a lower cost (they were about $12 each IIR). Made it more effective, and I didn't have to move my hoses around as much. I used 3 heads for the setup, and was able to get 1K on the left side of the yard with those 3. I added an MP Rotator using the same method for grins and giggles, and also to see how I liked them. Using all 4, I could irrigate the whole yard in about 2 hours, where it took me much longer beforehand.


based on the above mentioned detail, are these truly better than normal oscillating and impact sprinklers? Only asking because their cost is way lower compared to these other "pre-made" options. I mean some sprinklers are like 20 and 30 dollars. cost of pvc is low, so depending on what you are doing, a little work to save money, to have way better coverage, you cannot beat it.

Heck, once you have one of those bases, you can buy various head and change them per application, be it large area or a smaller targeted space.

Do you have a parts list somewhere?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The setup that Korn posted works way better than an impact sprinkler. Depending on how, you could serial run 3-4 of them. If you add a hose quickdisconnect , then you could keep those installed around the mulch bed and just connect the hose as needed (once a week).


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

I will say it only takes about 10-15 dollars to build one out of PVC. The thing I like about them is they will not move or shift. I have had problems with the spike ones moving or leaning over which becomes a pain when you come out 15 or 20 mins later to realize you are just watering the fence. I am going to make upgrades here soon. When that happens I will show yall what I come up with.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

whats the pvc size you are using?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> whats the pvc size you are using?


3/4"

The most expensive parts where the water hose PVC fittings. When I get home I can take a close-up pic of what I built if you want.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

sure, it makes the trip to the hardware store way easier


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

just curious, looking at the HD website, I see 2 Hunter PGP heads.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hunter-Industries-PGP-Gear-Drive-Rotor-Sprinkler-with-3-Gallon-Per-Minute-Nozzle-PGP-ADJ/202067943
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hunter-Industries-PGJ-Gear-Drive-Rotor-Sprinkler-with-2-0-Nozzle-PGJ-04/202067942

Is one better than the other, they look the same


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The difference is in the gallons per minute nozzle it has (2 vs. 3).


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> just curious, looking at the HD website, I see 2 Hunter PGP heads.
> 
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hunter-Industries-PGP-Gear-Drive-Rotor-Sprinkler-with-3-Gallon-Per-Minute-Nozzle-PGP-ADJ/202067943
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Hunter-Industries-PGJ-Gear-Drive-Rotor-Sprinkler-with-2-0-Nozzle-PGJ-04/202067942
> ...


I used the one u linked first. It is the pgp head which is adjustable to throw around 20-45 ft. As well as 40°-360°. It also comes with a tool for adjustment and 6 different nosles.

The second one linked is still adjustable but does not come with all the extras. I believe it only throws from 10-20 ft. Not 100% sure though.

Give me a few hrs and I will post close-ups. Should be home around 530.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

You're getting some good information as far as construction goes, but hold off on going to Home Depot and getting what they have if you have a Site One nearby. You don't have adjustability when it comes to those heads HD is selling. That same head, with the inserts that allow you to change the GPM that head flows, as well as the angles cost me $8.03. Your price may vary, but I have a business account set up with my local branch.

The nozzle set fits the PGP Ultra (what I have) as well as the I-20 heads. The set is $0.47.

*If you want to go with just the PGP heads, which have some adjustability with inserts and GPM flow, they're inexpensive.*









*These are the inserts*









*These are the heads I have currently, they come with the inserts.*









Use some of the suggestions to build a base for the sprinkler head, and not have to worry about using a stake. If I were building them again, I'd totally build the stand out of PVC.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn I do have a site one.

Question, are these then not Hunter heads? I see garden city listed. Just trying to understand. Picking up a ladder at Lowe's, so I am going to walk past the PVC.

I think the one Hunter above comes with the inserts and the adjust tool. The 11.50 one, the cheaper one does not appear to come with the add-ons.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Colonel K0rn how are those that were linked different to site one other then price? Do they have more adjustability?

Reason being is I bought my pgp heads from home Depot and I was was able to adjust the throw as well as the degrees. Is there a different one that site one offers that is better?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@kolbasz here are the pics

This is the main layout with the 2 ends capped on the t and the last end is were you attach the hose.


Notice this tee is theaded for a 1/2" male adapter. This is where you will connect the pgp head. You also need a second non threaded t. To attach the pgp head you will need one of these.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/1-2-in-x-3-4-in-MNPT-Poly-Adapter-37217/100090890

You will also need both female and male hose adapters




All pipe is 3/4". If you have any other questions please let me know.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> I do have a site one.
> 
> Question, are these then not Hunter heads? I see garden city listed. Just trying to understand. Picking up a ladder at Lowe's, so I am going to walk past the PVC.
> 
> I think the one Hunter above comes with the inserts and the adjust tool. The 11.50 one, the cheaper one does not appear to come with the add-on.


Garden City is nearby me. That's my store location, which is just outside of Savannah. The air stinks there due to the paper mill, so it's not so "garden-y" to me ;-)

The heads that I linked are the *PGP Ultra* heads for $8.03 that come with the inserts to adjust GPM flow, and the first link is to the PGJ product line for $9.97 with a fixed flow rate of 2.0 GPM, meaning that's the only insert you're gonna get when you buy that rotor. If you go to S.O., they'll give you the rest of the inserts to allow you to adjust your GPM flow for the heads that you buy, for less money out of pocket. Another thing to keep in mind is that the *PGJ has a 1/2" inlet*.

Flow rate is fixed on the second link at 3.0 GPM, but that is a PGP line, and *they have a 3/4" inlet*. They want to charge you for the adjustment key, and all the inserts as well to make my adjustments as I needed... but money is money. I got my key for free when I bought my heads.

This picture might clarify some things. I dug up the inserts that come with every rotor that I purchased. The blue ones are regular angle, and the grey ones are for low-angle, which is good to use on windy days. You can adjust the flow rate from 1.5-8.0 GPM for the blues and 2.0-4.5 GPM for the low-angles. To change these out, just unscrew the hex screw at the top of the head, and pry them out with a fingernail. You then pop in the flow rate of your choice, and then tighten down the hex screw and set your diffusion to your liking.




Ral1121 said:


> @Colonel K0rn how are those that were linked different to site one other then price? Do they have more adjustability?
> 
> Reason being is I bought my pgp heads from home Depot and I was was able to adjust the throw as well as the degrees. Is there a different one that site one offers that is better?


You're going to be able to adjust the throw radius and the diffusion with the hex screw that is at the top, however you're going to need the key that HD is wanting to sell you in order to do this. When you are trying to set your throw, the right extreme is the "starting point of rotation". When you increase the radius of the arc, you're going to be increasing the radius to the left of the throw. RainBird has the leftmost side of the arc as it's starting point. It's easy to get them confused. If you need some help adjusting them, watch the video that's on the page that I linked below.

This chart will help show some of the advantages of the PGP Ultra over the offerings in HD. I liked the fact I can have the flow rate be very low, which was helpful for me because I was running 3 heads off of a 5/8" garden hose, which allowed me to run them at a lower volume, for equal watering rates consistently. I'm not going to be moving a large volume of water, and being able to flow the water with a reduced precipitation rate was advantageous. Plus they were inexpensive.

Here's a comparison chart of some of the different rotor lines that Hunter offers


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

That's awesome, looks like I got all the right parts.

Questions:

Lengths of the PVC cuts
Why the male and female hose threads
Is the pgp better than a maxi paw or could this not support a maxi paw?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> That's awesome, looks like I got all the right parts.
> 
> Questions:
> 
> ...


You need the male and female ends if you want to hook up multiple heads.

I also built this to be able to run 3 heads at once



Don't know anything about the maxi paw. Maybe someone else will chime in.

As far as length of cut it is 18" by 18". You could probably go smaller. I know I will be when I redo the pvc


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

18*18*18 connect at the t or is the inlet arm a little longer, looks longer in the pictures. Or, what about making the t a 4 way and having it be a + instead of a t. Would this be more stable? Then just mount at one of the ends on a 90 elbow instead? Just thinking out loud...

Makes sense now on the multiple connections.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

kolbasz said:


> 18*18*18 connect at the t or is the inlet arm a little longer, looks longer in the pictures. Or, what about making the t a 4 way and having it be a + instead of a t. Would this be more stable? Then just mount at one of the ends on a 90 elbow instead? Just thinking out loud...
> 
> Makes sense now on the multiple connections.


The final measurements are 18"x18"


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

saw this with a similar, yer different design.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Simple-Garden-Sprinkler-out-of-inground-popup-spri/

Also, for the threaded female end, what is the best option to make screwing on convenient, as opposed to spinning the entire sprinkler? Quick disconnects?


----------



## Nscottreed (Jun 9, 2017)

Im poor and cant afford to get a sprinkler system installed. I found this neat product athttps://wateringmadeeasy.com. Basically, its an in-ground impact sprinkler with a port hole to hook the hose. I have three setup in my my front yard and I get good coverage. I use to have to spend too much time prepping a normal impact sprinkler and adjusting it. This makes it so much easier. I just plug the hose in the night before and I have it set to a timer. I do one zone a day. You can find their product on amazon at a better price.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ you could do this with any inground sprinkler head and a quick disconnect hose connection.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ha, I haven't even made mine, but I suggested this to my mom as she has some flower beds. She could line 3-4 in series, modify the head choice.

She is all in, asked if I would make them. Guess I signed myself up.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Going to site one in the morning, I'll be curious the cost on the pgp ultra.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> Going to site one in the morning, I'll be curious the cost on the pgp ultra.


FWIW, my local store is closed on Saturdays. The cost on the ultra is ~$8-10


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Yeah mine only does Saturday for the summer months, they started last week


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

So I'm not gonna fight and argue with my local guys, but I paid $21 just now.

I did press him on it, but he said even his wholesale cost is higher than what I was quoting. Who knows, maybe is varies per region.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> kolbasz said:
> 
> 
> > That's awesome, looks like I got all the right parts.
> ...


Are these twisty ends or fixed theaded female?

Just need the threaded piece to connect the pgp and a female threaded piece, I have a male instead, then glue.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@kolbasz the female fpt adapter is not fixed. It swivels to make it easy to connect a hose. I got it from either lowes or homedepot. Cannot remember.


----------



## flats642 (May 2, 2018)

+1 on the Nelson Rain Train.

I've never had a sprinkler system and actually enjoy the watering days. I normally try to time fertilizing right before a rain shower and only set up the all-day-long rain train operation if it gets really dry. If I do this right, I only end up watering a handful of times a summer.

I know there is logic to training your grass to handle shorter cuts and maybe you can train it grow on less frequent 
but more saturating water as well. That seems to have been my experience.

Over seeding is a different story, a sprinkler system would sure be nice for that....


----------

